# Is acetone OK for cleaning off sanding dust?



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

I've completely stripped down all the old layers of paint from an exterior wood door, to the bare wood. I'll be priming and then painting with an exterior acrylic paint. I want to remove the sanding dust prior to priming. I've already vacuumed with a brush attachment. Although I'll be using a respirator, I'd prefer to use acetone if possible, rather than mineral spirits, because neither I nor my wife like the smell of m.s. afterwards. I'll be wiping with a microfiber cloth. Is acetone OK for wiping off sanding dust from wood? Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't use acetone. It is too harsh for the wood. If you are just getting the dust off, a lightly damp cloth will work.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When painting / finishing anything I feel that dust may be a problem I like to mist the floor I'm working on with water.:wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Not needed, use a damp cloth, damp sponge, or even damp paper towel.

And as suggested as clean a floor, walls. work area as you can get.

A dedicated paint booth is ideal, but not practical in most places.


ED


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

acetone won't hurt the wood and is even recommended on hard oily woods like ipe. Like alcohol it is miscible in both water and solvent based materials making it unique in that it won't affect whatever top coats. Acetone is also VOC compliant so you can get it everywhere unlike mineral spirits.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I like your plan to use lint free microfiber but I didn't know about the bacteria aspect. But it must be true since it is on the net.


COPIED:
*Microfiber* cloths, used with only water, are 98.9% effective in removing bacteria from smooth surfaces. ... *Microfiber* cloths are *lint free* and non-abrasive. When you clean with *microfiber* you don't have to worry about scratching any surfaces, or leaving behind *lint*. *Microfiber* cloths are hypoallergenic.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Old wood doors may have damaged/deteriorated surfaces where edges are soft, and even damp water rags may raise the grains again. If I'm painting, I just vacuum or blow off (leaf blower) while brushing. Make sure any inside corners aren't trapping dust. Prime, sand and finish coats.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I use tack cloths. Being sticky (or tacky) they will attach the dust/particles to the cloth and remove them. They will lift things off that your vacuum didn’t get.

Not being wet or damp, there is no danger of raising grain.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

Oso954 said:


> I use tack cloths. Being sticky (or tacky) they will attach the dust/particles to the cloth and remove them. They will lift things off that your vacuum didn’t get.
> 
> Not being wet or damp, there is no danger of raising grain.


I had thought, perhaps incorrectly, that tack cloths were better for when you'll be using oil-based paint, my concern being that the sticky stuff on the tack cloth could leave a residue on the wood that could interfere with the paint. Not a concern even for acrylic paint?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Look for 'Low-Odor' Paint Thinner in the home centers. I'd say Acetone is more harmful to your health than pain thinner.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Not a concern even for acrylic paint?


IDK the answer to that one.
I have had no problem with Latex, oil base, or varnish.
If I ever used acrylic, I don’t remember it.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Its probably not a problem, but youre better off not using tack cloths under latex. Microfibers will work just fine. No need to overthink it. You should be giving your primer coat a light sand before topcoat anyway, so its really not too critical to begin with. I'd just blow it with a compressor wipe with a mifty, and get on it.


----------

